# Duschbattle der BB-Ladies: Gina-Lisa vs. Jordan !



## Mandalorianer (18 Aug. 2011)

*Wer ist heißer?
Duschbattle der BB-Ladies: Gina-Lisa vs. Jordan!​*

Sie zeigen nun mal gerne, warum sie sich selbst für so verdammt unwiderstehlich halten: Big Brother-Küken Jordan (18) hat es schon lange vorgemacht, Gina-Lisa Lohfink (24) zieht nun nach, was die Freizügigkeit betrifft! Denn neben der Haarfarbe haben die beiden blonden Ladies noch eine Gemeinsamkeit, die sofort ins Auge sticht: Eine Oberweite, die sogar Softie Benny (21) ins Schwärmen geraten lässt!




​

Aber nicht nur obenrum betonen sie dank knapper Bikinis beim Duschen, wie Frau auszusehen hat, auch ansonsten präsentieren beide ihren Körper offenherzig und besonders gerne eben unter fließendem Wasser! Ein echtes Schmankerl nebenher: Offenbar haben sowohl Jordan als auch Gina-Lisa ein Faible für Bademoden mit Leo-Print! Ob das den Zuschauern nun gefällt, oder ob das der ein oder andere vielleicht etwas zu gewollt findet, ist Geschmackssache, aber Aufmerksamkeit bekommen die beiden dadurch alle mal! Sogar ein Video von Jordans Spaß mit Shampoo und Brauser gibt es schon, was wir von Gina-Lisa noch geboten bekommen werden, ist abzuwarten! Zumindest für ihren Umzug auf die Alm ist sie jetzt schon etwas kampferprobt, wenn es um die Präsentation der eigenen Person vor TV-Kameras geht, was sie aber bekanntermaßen schon seit Germany's next Topmodel weiß!

*Doch was meint ihr eigentlich zu den Auftritten der Blondinen im kühlen Nass?
Welche der zwei Damen macht denn mehr her, fast unverhüllt in der Dusche des Big Brother-Domizils? 
Stimmt ab!*


----------



## Chamser81 (18 Aug. 2011)

Sind beide billig aber eben auch geil!


----------



## sport (28 Dez. 2012)

ohne bikini wäre besser


----------



## papstjohannes (4 Jan. 2013)

Toll! So was will man sehen!


----------

